# EXT4 testen - Meinungen / Hinweise

## hoschi

Hallo, habe mir gerade gedacht heute waere ein guter Tag fuer eine kleine Kamikazeaktion mit dem neuen Kernel-2.6.19: Umstieg von ext3 auf ext4 in einem Rutsch!

Ich mache nacher noch ein Tar-Backup meines Homeverzeichnis und installiere den neuen Kernel, deaktivere ext3 gleich komplett und setze die Dateisystemkennung in der /etc/fstab auf ext4, muss ich zur Migration noch sonst etwas tun (Dateisystemcheck, Aenderung an den Metadaten oder sowas)?

Ja, ich weiss. Ist bescheuert, aber ich bin heute risikofreudig.

mod-edit: Ich setze den Thread mal einfach sticky. Das ext4-Thema kocht sonst hier in jedem zweitem Thread hoch und so haben wir das Thema etwas gebündelt. Dann aber bitte On-Topic bleiben. Titel leicht dazu angepaßt, war: "EXT4 testen - Weil: Einer muss es ja tun" --slick

mod-edit: unsticky --slick

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habs auf ner Testpartition mal spaßeshalber mit den mm-sources versucht. Da hat das Ding beim Booten über das fehlende ext4fsck oder so ähnlich gemeckert. Also ich würde warten, bis die ext4utils draußen sind. Ansonsten gab es auf Pro Linux einen sehr guten Artikel dazu. Der ist da gerade wieder verlinkt, weil sie heute den neuen Kernel vorgestellt haben.

Also ich warte auch gentoo-sources und die Utils. Kiste schmiert dir ab und will nicht booten, weil kein fsck geht oder so. Ansonsten hat schon einer irgendwo probiert, meinte, etwas schneller bei großen Dateien, sonst kein Unterschied.

----------

## mrsteven

Wenn's dir Spaß macht, kannst du auch gleich noch auf die neuen IDE-Treiber (auf libata-Basis) umstellen...  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Weis einer von euch, wann es die ext4utils geben wird?

Ich warte mal auf einen Bericht ^^ wollte auch auf ext4 umstellen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Die Utils! Verdammt!

Mal nach dem zustaendigen Dev ausschau halten  :Surprised: 

----------

## primat

Findet Ihr es nicht auch etwas seltsam, das sowas völlig ungetestetes und unausgereiftes wie ext4 sofort in den Vanilla Kernel kommt?

Das Ding ist noch viel zu neu um sinnvoll im stabilen Kernel auftauchen zu können. Warum wartet Linus nicht einfach noch 1-2 Kernel Releases?

Gruß

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *primat wrote:*   

> Findet Ihr es nicht auch etwas seltsam, das sowas völlig ungetestetes und unausgereiftes wie ext4 sofort in den Vanilla Kernel kommt?
> 
> Das Ding ist noch viel zu neu um sinnvoll im stabilen Kernel auftauchen zu können. Warum wartet Linus nicht einfach noch 1-2 Kernel Releases?
> 
> Gruß

 Darf ich fragen, wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst? Es ist ein modifiziertes ext3, mehr nicht. Da ist der Aufwand ja wohl wesentlich geringer als bei einem komplett neuen System.

Und niemand wird gezwungen, es zu benutzen.

----------

## primat

Wenn es wirlich nichts anderes ist brauchen wir es eigentlich gar nicht. Selbst wenn nur wenig anders ist schadet ein ordentlicher Test nichts. Bekanntlich kann eine Zeile falscher Code ein riesen Projekt "kaputt" machen. Das das alles etwas überstürzt ist zeigt doch schon, dass keiner so richtig bescheid weiß, dass es die entsprechenden progs nicht gibt ... 

Ich wundere mich nur etwas angesichts des Umgangs mit reiser4.

Aber wir kommen wohl etwas vom Thema ab. Ich belasse es dabei und wundere mich weiter!

Gruß

PS: Siehe auch Überschrift diese Threads. Normalerweise passiert das vor dem Einzug in Vanilla.

 *Quote:*   

> Und niemand wird gezwungen, es zu benutzen.

 

Dann nehmen wir doch einfach alles auf, muss ja niemand benutzen

----------

## hoschi

 *primat wrote:*   

> Findet Ihr es nicht auch etwas seltsam, das sowas völlig ungetestetes und unausgereiftes wie ext4 sofort in den Vanilla Kernel kommt?
> 
> Das Ding ist noch viel zu neu um sinnvoll im stabilen Kernel auftauchen zu können. Warum wartet Linus nicht einfach noch 1-2 Kernel Releases?
> 
> Gruß

 

EXT4 ist integriert, aber noch nicht stabil.

Was etwas ganz anderes ist, naemlich ein oeffentlicher Betatest.

PS: Hat bis jetzt genug Aerger mit LIBATA und den angebliche Ueberfluessigen Optionen in der SCSI-Subsection, die braucht man naemlich durchaus noch...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Grins ja, das hatte ich auch. Mußt die Treiber in einem eigenen Ordner aktivieren, aber die SCSI-Geräte trotzdem noch. Aber für was hat man zwei Gentoo-Installationen auf seinem Rechner. Eine zum Spielen und die andere, um die erste wieder hinzubiegen.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also ich würde warten, bis die ext4utils draußen sind.

 Das Paket müsste e4fsprogs heißen, es wird aber wie e3fsprogs nie erscheinen, die neuen Funktionen werden (wie bei ext3) in e2fsprogs integriert. Einen Patch gibt es hier: http://www.bullopensource.org/ext4/, eine gepatchte Version ist hier: ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tytso/e2fsprogs-interim/e2fsprogs-1.39-tyt1.  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## blice

Wenn Du eh nur n Testsystem mit ext4 baust, warum verzichtest du nicht vorerst auf den fsck beim booten ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *blice wrote:*   

> Wenn Du eh nur n Testsystem mit ext4 baust, warum verzichtest du nicht vorerst auf den fsck beim booten ?

 Macht doch die Kiste ganz von alleine. Also wenn mir der Rechner abstürzt, dann startet doch beim nächsten Boot fsck von alleine. Habs halt noch nicht ausprobiert, was dann passiert, wenn es nicht da ist. So dringend ist es mit ext4 ja nun auch nicht.

----------

## gimpel

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> und setze die Dateisystemkennung in der /etc/fstab auf ext4

 

mount -t ext4dev (!)  :Wink: 

Lesenswert bezüglich dem Rest den man beachten sollte: http://www.bullopensource.org/ext4/files/ext4.txt

kA warum das schon in mainline ist.. als desktop-user hat man auch 0,nix davon... 

all hail akpm dafür dass er sich um den reiser4 merge kümmert *duck*

----------

## NightDragon

*g* Solche Dinge werden eingebaut, das sich manche Leute drüber ärgern.

Ist in etwa das selbe wie manche User kein Gentoo verwenden wollen, weil man ständig updaten "Muss"  :Wink: 

*hehe*... ext4.... naja... sind ja auch sonst hunderte an experimentellen sachen im kernel.

Eigentlich müsste man da eh wieder etwas trennen.

----------

## slick

Ich setze den Thread mal einfach sticky. Das ext4-Thema kocht sonst hier in jedem zweitem Thread hoch und so haben wir das Thema etwas gebündelt. Dann aber bitte On-Topic bleiben. Titel leicht dazu angepaßt, war: "EXT4 testen - Weil: Einer muss es ja tun" 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für alle, die mal etwas aus der Praxis lesen wollen:

http://linux.inet.hr/first_benchmarks_of_the_ext4_file_system.html

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe mal das ebuild bearbeitet!

Alle 12 Patches eingebaut. Kompilieren klappt ohne ein Problem!  :Smile: 

Ist aber echt nur "Quick & Dirty"

-> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156697

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, Kernel gebaut, ext3 gelöscht, nur ext4 rein, fstab auf ext4dev geändert und läuft. Meckert beim Starten über das fehlende fsck.ext4dev.

Mal sehen, ob sich irgendwas anders anfühlt.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Grins ja, das hatte ich auch. Mußt die Treiber in einem eigenen Ordner aktivieren, aber die SCSI-Geräte trotzdem noch. Aber für was hat man zwei Gentoo-Installationen auf seinem Rechner. Eine zum Spielen und die andere, um die erste wieder hinzubiegen.

 

Woran liegt das eigentlich, vom Design her kann das doch kaum beabsichtig sein?

Wobei das ja bei den Laptops ohnehin eine komische Sache ist, das CDROM-Laufwerk ist ja noch P-ATA und haengt am S-ATA BUS...

Wenigstens laeuft meiner wieder. Ich kann das mit der Universal-CD inzwischen wie im Schlaf: mounten, chroot, reparieren, reboot  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also, Kernel gebaut, ext3 gelöscht, nur ext4 rein, fstab auf ext4dev geändert und läuft. Meckert beim Starten über das fehlende fsck.ext4dev.
> 
> Mal sehen, ob sich irgendwas anders anfühlt.

 

Du solltst es nicht mit dem Dateisystem treiben, ausser die Dateien heissen mit Familiennamen JPG.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Grins ja, das hatte ich auch. Mußt die Treiber in einem eigenen Ordner aktivieren, aber die SCSI-Geräte trotzdem noch. Aber für was hat man zwei Gentoo-Installationen auf seinem Rechner. Eine zum Spielen und die andere, um die erste wieder hinzubiegen. 
> 
> Woran liegt das eigentlich, vom Design her kann das doch kaum beabsichtig sein?
> 
> Wobei das ja bei den Laptops ohnehin eine komische Sache ist, das CDROM-Laufwerk ist ja noch P-ATA und haengt am S-ATA BUS...
> ...

 

Nach Design sieht mir das alles nicht aus. Eher nach einem Zwischenschritt. Da ist ein komplett neues Design geplant für alle PATA, SATA und SCSI-Laufwerke. Und der aktuelle Snapshot ist dann wohl im 2.6.19 gelandet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Also, Kernel gebaut, ext3 gelöscht, nur ext4 rein, fstab auf ext4dev geändert und läuft. Meckert beim Starten über das fehlende fsck.ext4dev.
> 
> Mal sehen, ob sich irgendwas anders anfühlt. 
> 
> Du solltst es nicht mit dem Dateisystem treiben, ausser die Dateien heissen mit Familiennamen JPG.

 

Hab ja oben nen Link zu einem Benchmark gepostet. Kannst es dir ja mal anschauen, ob es dir was bringt.

Und ich treibe es nicht mit dem Dateisystem, ich habe eine Frau.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehr geehrte Anwesende, Damen und Herren, liebe Neger

erklärt mich für verrückt, sperrt mich ein, mir alles egal. Der Befehl time cp -rf /usr/src/linux /tmp auf der gleichen Festplatte, mit dem gleichen Kernel, nur eine andere Partition, wobei ext4 benachteiligt ist, weil weiter innen:

ext3: 2:30

ext4: 1:38

Bitte testet es aus, ich habs dreimal überprüft, Wahnsinn!

Also damit da erst keine Fragen kommen, beim zweiten mal war es time cp -rf /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Wobei /mnt/gentoo das gemountete ext4 System ist.

----------

## psyqil

Cache?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Cache?

 Hab jedesmal neu gebootet vorher. Aus dem Cache ging das relativ identisch, habe ich auch getestet Also Copy, Löschen und erneutes Copy. Das zweite Copy lag dann bei ca. 7 Sekunden zu 6,5 Sekunden. Aber danach einmal sync tippen hat dann auch noch einiges gedauert.

Also wie gesagt, beide Zahlen stammen von einem frisch gebooteten System. Und das sind Minuten, nicht Sekunden.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Dec 01, 2006 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

Na, dann: Cool!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Na, dann: Cool! 

 Entschuldige, daß ich sowas sage. Aber wenn man so liest, was hier andere über ein instabiles, unausgereiftes Filesystem geschrieben haben, welches für den Desktop gar nichts bringt.... Ohne es einmal getestet zu haben.

Aber bitte, probiert selber aus und berichtet. Ich bin zur Zeit etwas euphorisch. Und ja, ich weiß, zur Stabilität ist damit noch nichts gesagt. Und deshalb habe ich auch eine Extrapartition dafür. Aber solange es niemand testet, weil es ja instabil sein könnte, wird man das nie feststellen.

----------

## gimpel

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sehr geehrte Anwesende, Damen und Herren, liebe Neger
> 
> erklärt mich für verrückt, sperrt mich ein, mir alles egal. Der Befehl time cp -rf /usr/src/linux /tmp auf der gleichen Festplatte, mit dem gleichen Kernel, nur eine andere Partition, wobei ext4 benachteiligt ist, weil weiter innen:
> 
> ext3: 2:30
> ...

 

Wie alt und fragmentiert ist die ext3?  :Razz: 

Welchen data-mode hast du für die ext3, und welchen für die ext4? Toller benchmark.. r3sp3kt

Und was soll der Scheiß mit den Negern?

----------

## psyqil

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Und was soll der Scheiß mit den Negern?

 http://www.heinrichluebke.de/Last edited by psyqil on Fri Dec 01, 2006 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   Und was soll der Scheiß mit den Negern? http://www.heinrichluebke.de/

 

Ja, aber ich finde es noch immer nicht witzig - war es auch damals nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke Gimpel, ich muß es leider erst mal zurücknehmen.

Es sind zwei Partitionen, beide identisch angelegt. Beide in Benutzung. Die eine schon mehr und zu 93% belegt (ist mir gerade eben erst aufgefallen) und die andere zu 19%. Die mit den guten Zeiten war die mit den 19%. Kopiere da gerade etwas um, um zu sehen, was das für einen Einfluß hat.

Gut, bin jetzt bei der ersten von 93% auf 76%. Also daran kann es nicht mehr liegen. Zeit hat sich von 2:30 auf 2:11 verbessert. Aber immer noch weit weg von den 1:38. Also wenn sich da das Fragmentieren so stark auswirken sollte, dann kann man sich alle Benchmarks sonst wo hin stecken.

Werde weiter testen, ein paar Ideen hab ich noch.

----------

## hoschi

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   Und was soll der Scheiß mit den Negern? http://www.heinrichluebke.de/

 

Aber Grundschulgrundwissen!

Die Sprueche die der im laufe seiner Amtzeit gebracht hat waren schon klasse, aber er hat auch viel fuer die Enwicklungshilfe und Afrika getan. Und es ist damals wie heute lustig.

Gerade weil es kein YouTube-Video davon gibt! Man moege dem alten Herren seine sprachliche Unbeholfenheit verzeihen, wenns nach der CDU gehen wuerde, dann wuerde Luebcke heute nicht mal deren Einbuergerungstest bestehen.

So, mein System laeuft wenigsten wieder stabil. Jetzt kann ich mich neuen Dingen (ext4) widmen.

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   Und was soll der Scheiß mit den Negern? http://www.heinrichluebke.de/ 
> 
> Aber Grundschulgrundwissen!
> 
> Die Sprueche die der im laufe seiner Amtzeit gebracht hat waren schon klasse, aber er hat auch viel fuer die Enwicklungshilfe und Afrika getan. Und es ist damals wie heute lustig.
> ...

 

Ist ja schön, dass ihr alle wisst, von wem es angeblich kommt. Dennoch:

Das berühmteste Lübke-Zitat ("Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Neger") ist vermutlich gar nicht von Lübke, sondern ihm in den Mund gelegt worden  zumindest gibt es keinen Beleg für diesen Patzer.

Steht gleich im zweiten Absatz auf der Seite.

SFOT.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na egal, lassen wir doch jetzt den Lübcke weg.

Befasse mich ständig mit meinen zwei Partitionen und frage mich, warum die eine so viel schneller ist. Parameter sollten gleich sein, ich habe von der vollen auf die leere Daten verschoben, auf der langsamen die Ordner umkopiert, damit sie defragmentiert werden, die Zeiten bleiben.

----------

## gimpel

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na egal, lassen wir doch jetzt den Lübcke weg.
> 
> Befasse mich ständig mit meinen zwei Partitionen und frage mich, warum die eine so viel schneller ist. Parameter sollten gleich sein, ich habe von der vollen auf die leere Daten verschoben, auf der langsamen die Ordner umkopiert, damit sie defragmentiert werden, die Zeiten bleiben.

 

Wie sind denn die Zeiten wenn du die Testpartition auch als ext3 mountest?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist es ja. Identisch mit denen, die ich bei ext4 hatte. Und beide mit mke2fs -j -O dir_index angelgt. Und die schnelle Partition ist weiter innen, die sollte eher langsamer sein. Werde beide vielleicht mal umkopieren und sehen, was dann passiert.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das ist es ja. Identisch mit denen, die ich bei ext4 hatte. Und beide mit mke2fs -j -O dir_index angelgt. Und die schnelle Partition ist weiter innen, die sollte eher langsamer sein. Werde beide vielleicht mal umkopieren und sehen, was dann passiert.

 

also soweit ich weiss ist bei festplatten innen besser.

----------

## think4urs11

Sofern man überhaupt zuverlässig das physikalische innen und außen unterscheiden kann. Durch LBA ist ja nicht zwingend bei jeder Platte gesagt das eine niedrige Blocknummer auch weiter innen auf der physikalischen Platte liegt.

Um aussagekräftige Werte zu bekommen sollte schon mit den gleichen Daten in der gleichen Partition getestet werden, lediglich das FS in der Partition wird gewechselt; natürlich mehrfach um Caching und Co. auszuschließen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Das ist es ja. Identisch mit denen, die ich bei ext4 hatte. Und beide mit mke2fs -j -O dir_index angelgt. Und die schnelle Partition ist weiter innen, die sollte eher langsamer sein. Werde beide vielleicht mal umkopieren und sehen, was dann passiert. 
> 
> also soweit ich weiss ist bei festplatten innen besser.

 Also wenn alles physikalisch so angeordnet ist wie logisch, dann beginnt man bei Festplatten außen zu schreiben. Und weil außen mehr Sektoren auf einer Spur sind, kann bei einer Umdrehung mehr gelesen werden. Sieht man recht schön an:

hdparm -tT /dev/sda3: 55,96 MB/sec

hdparm -tT /dev/sda4: 47,22 MB/sec

Ist bei CDROMs genau anders, die fangen innen langsam an.

Und /dev/sda4 ist die schnelle. Fragmentierung bei /dev/sda3 ist bei 3% und belegt ist sie zu 72%. Das dürfte jetzt nicht mehr die Bremse sein. Hab den Ordner mit dem Kernel auch umkopiert, damit er defragmentiert. Und an den Zeiten ändert sich nichts, /dev/sda4 ist fast doppelt so schnell.

Hab noch mal nach gesehen mit tune2fs, es war bei beiden als default_mount_option nichts eingetragen. Hab es jetzt mal per Hand auf journal_data_ordered gesetzt.

----------

## hoschi

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *psyqil wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   Und was soll der Scheiß mit den Negern? http://www.heinrichluebke.de/ 
> 
> Aber Grundschulgrundwissen!
> 
> Die Sprueche die der im laufe seiner Amtzeit gebracht hat waren schon klasse, aber er hat auch viel fuer die Enwicklungshilfe und Afrika getan. Und es ist damals wie heute lustig.
> ...

 

Weswegen du uns diese wertvolle Information (ohnehin schon bekannt) auch nicht geben haettest muessen, zuzutrauen ist es ihm trotzdem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Das ist es ja. Identisch mit denen, die ich bei ext4 hatte. Und beide mit mke2fs -j -O dir_index angelgt. Und die schnelle Partition ist weiter innen, die sollte eher langsamer sein. Werde beide vielleicht mal umkopieren und sehen, was dann passiert. 
> 
> also soweit ich weiss ist bei festplatten innen besser.

 

Aussen. Pro Zeiteinheit mehr Strecke...

Hat sich was geandert, durch das setzen der Mountoptionen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, habe es gefunden. Hab auf die langsame Partition fsck.ext3 -fD losgelassen. Und nun sind die Werte im Rahmen gleich schnell. Dachte, daß muß man nicht, wenn man dir_index gleich beim Formatieren mit angibt. Oder sollte man das prinzipiell nach einiger Zeit immer wieder machen? Na gut, jetzt wissen wir immer noch nichts über ext4, aber wir haben viel gelernt....

Einige wissen jetzt, wer Heinrich Lübke ist,

ich weiß, daß einige keine Sprüche über Neger mögen,

und ich habe meine Festplatte deutlich beschleunigt.

Alles dies hätte es ohne ext4 im Kernel nicht gegeben. Also sage keiner, es sei zu nichts nutze.

----------

## hoschi

 :Mr. Green: 

Und ich habe gerlent, dass ich mir die verschiedenen Moeglichkeiten und Optionen von EXT generell mal nochmal genauer anschauen sollte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich habe gerlent, dass ich mir die verschiedenen Moeglichkeiten und Optionen von EXT generell mal nochmal genauer anschauen sollte.

 

Frag mal Anarcho, der scheint sich da recht gut auszukennen. Dem möchte ich hier noch mal ganz herzlich danke sage, wie er mich damals über alle ext3 Hürden hinweg gebracht hat.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also auf ein Neues. Hab jetzt mal von meiner Windowsplatte etwas abgeknapst. Ist eine IDE und auch nicht optimal mit hdparm eingestellt, deshalb alles etwas langsamer. Muß die Sachen auch noch mal verifizieren, indem ich zur Sicherheit zwischendurch neu boote. Aber wollte mal sehen ob sich eine Tendenz ergibt:

Zeit fürs Kopieren mit ext3 und ext4: So um die 1:47 (plus minus 2 Sekunden).

Zeit fürs Kopieren mit ext4 -o extents: 1:40.

Also ca 7% mehr. Nicht die Welt, aber wenn man es umsonst dazu bekommt, schadet es auch nicht.

Gut, jetzt noch einmal das Ganze, etwas an Hdparm geschraubt und jedesmal neu ohne Desktop gebootet:

ext3: 1:44,2

ext4: 1:41,5

ext4 -o extents: 1:37,6

----------

## hoschi

Klingt doch gut.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Das ist es ja. Identisch mit denen, die ich bei ext4 hatte. Und beide mit mke2fs -j -O dir_index angelgt. Und die schnelle Partition ist weiter innen, die sollte eher langsamer sein. Werde beide vielleicht mal umkopieren und sehen, was dann passiert. 
> 
> also soweit ich weiss ist bei festplatten innen besser.

 

Nein.

Die Festplattenscheiben rotieren mit konstanter Winkelgeschwindigkeit.

dx/dt ist bei den Festplatten am äußeren Rand größer. 

Deshalb ist die Schreib/Leserate bei den Partitionen, die am äußeren Rand der Festplatte liegen, größer.

Die Anzahl der Sektoren pro Spur nimmt von außen nach innen ab.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Dec 05, 2006 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

also ich hab mir in meinem vmware-gentoo mal zwei 2GB platten angelegt, formatiert und den portage drauf kopiert. Die eine war eine ext3 und die andere eine ext4-extended partition. Beim kopieren des portages von meiner hauptpartition auf die ext3 und ext4 (jeweils nacheinander und mit einer halben stunde pause dazwischen), war das kopieren auf die ext4 schneller (ungefaehr 14ms). Beim loeschen war dagegen das ext3 schneller (mit 3ms).

Wahrscheinlich waren die Partitionen zu klein um ein wirklich eindeutiges Ergebnis zu bekommen ^.^

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, ich seh da ein Problem. Du hast von einer bestehenden Partition (gehe mal von ext3 aus) einmal auf ext3 und einmal auf ext4 kopiert, wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe. Wenn da jetzt die Quellpartiton der begrenzende Faktor ist, dann kann es gar nicht schneller werden. Deshalb hab ich einmal innerhalb einer ext3 und einmal innerhalb einer ext4 Partition kopiert. War beides mal die gleiche, nur anders gemountet.

----------

## Anarcho

Zum Vergleich sollte man am besten auf und von einer RAM-Disk kopieren.

----------

## slick

Nachdem der Hype um ext4 vorbei zu sein scheint, setze ich den Thread mal wieder unsticky.

----------

## moe

Der nächste Hype kommt, wenn gentoo-source-2.6.19 stable wird  :Wink: 

Wann werden die ext4utils eigentlich in den e2fsprogs auftauchen? Bis dahin wart ich noch mit dem Testen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## hoschi

bis dahin ist 2.6.20 vanilla erschienen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mir mal eben den Thread durchgelesen. Da ich einen Serve rmit gut 1TB Speicher fahre, sind solche Dinge ja immer interessant.

Ich weiß jetzt auch wer Lübke ist, und vorallem das hier wilde vermutungen gemacht werden  :Wink: 

Bei Festplatten und Speed sei dazu gesagt, dass die Anordnung der Daten, schon lange nicht mehr logisch ist. also im Sinne von so regelmäßig usw.

a) haben Platten 2 Seiten,

b) hat eine Festplatte meist mehrere Scheiben

c) kommt es sogar auf das Modell und die Firmware drauf an.

Sprich Platte XX1 mit FW 1.0 kann die Daten, selbst bei 100% identischer Installation, ganz anders anordnen wie 

XX1 mit FW 1.2.

Es kommt dabei drauf an wie SMART auf der Platte eingerichtet ist oder auch die Checksummen HW-Seitig berücksichtigt werden etc.

Platten sind ja mittlerweile intelligente Biester. Da kopiert man ne Datei von a nach b und schon ist sie schneller. Wie geht das? Na vielleicht weil die Daten von der ersten Scheibe, Innenseite, auf die 2. Scheibe außen, kopiert worden sind. Also nur ein Szenario....

Sinvoll getestet werden würde also, wenn man 2 identische Platten (und damit ist die FW eingeschlossen) besitzt, die Daten, wie Anarcho schon sagte, aus dem RAM kopiert werden und die Platten einen eigenen Controller haben (am besten der selbe).

Sprich: Platte 1 rein, booten von gentoo cd, oder stick, daten ins RAM-LW, ext3 mounten, kopieren.

PC aus, Platte wechseln, booten, und Vorgang wiederholen.

*g* Jetzt hat man gute Daten  :Wink: 

...

Aber dennoch, der Benchmark ist schon mal ein Richtwert und ich werde ext4 mal für mich testen.

Btw... ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten da wollte keiner reiserfs 3.6 haben, weils instabil und buggy war.

SuSe hat dann das Dateisystem forciert und schwups hatte es fast jeder.

Bugs wurden behoben, das Dateisystem ausgereifter usw... Das selbe mit XFS...

Ich fahre seit Jahren mit über 15 Festplatten und diversen Dateisystemen sprich, speziell reiserfs und xfs sowie ext3 bei /boot

Bin mit allen recht zufrieden. XFS ist flott, wenn man genug RAM hat. reiserfs ist Ideal als Allround-Dateisystem und ext2 bzw, auch 3 Ideal als Root oder /boot.

Naja... ext4 und reiserfs4 werden sicher interessant werden  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde mit ext4 warten, bis die Utils draußen sind. Und dann auch nicht auf eine Systempartition, bevor es nicht die passenden Boot- und Servicecds dafür gibt.

Aber das wichtigste Ergebnis der ganzen Testerei war für mich, daß bei der Plattenperformance das Filesystem irgendwo an 5. Stelle steht und andere Dinge wesentlich mehr Gewicht haben. Da sollte man immer dran denken. Mit einem fsck.ext3 -fD wurde eine Partition um 50% schneller.  Und die Lage der Daten auf der Platte macht auch einen größeren Unterschied aus als jedes Filesystem. Und Benchmarks auf frisch angelegten Partitionen sind auch praxisfremd, weil jedes FS fragmentiert. Na und so weiter und so fort. Also wenn da 7% mehr bei rauskommen, dann ist das doch ok. Aber wenn für einen diese 7% nötig sind, dann soll er sich erst mal andere Gedanken machen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist mittlerweile der Stand der Dinge?

MfG

```
...So arbeitet zum Beispiel Takashi Sato an einem Online-Resizer, der Ext4 im laufenden Betrieb auf allfällige Fragmentierungen prüft und diese korrigiert. Das fertige Ext4 soll zudem auch eine Undelete-Funktion mitbringen...
```

Wenn das alles so klapt, wäre das Spitze.

```
http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2007/04/087-ext4/index.html
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tja, man hört irgendwie gar nichts mehr davon. Ein fsck.ext4 gibt es auch immer noch nicht, aber das soll man sich durch einen einfachen Link auf fsck.ext3 erzeugen können.

----------

## blu3bird

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Tja, man hört irgendwie gar nichts mehr davon. Ein fsck.ext4 gibt es auch immer noch nicht, aber das soll man sich durch einen einfachen Link auf fsck.ext3 erzeugen können.

 

Funktioniert leider nur wenn man ext4 ohne extents benutzt und extents sind ja gerade das gute an ext4, also will die ja jeder benutzen...

Zwar gibt es für die e2fsprogs 1.39 einen patch, aber statt den zu benutzen könnte man auch gleich dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda machen, hätte denselben effekt  :Very Happy: 

(den hat auch irgewndwie noch niemand auf 1.4 geportet...)

Fazit: Die Entwicklung scheint momentan ein bisschen zu schlafen, vielleicht hatte Andres Morton keine Lust mehr und hat sich gedacht "nehm ich halt noch ein paar jahre ext2"  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jupp, ohne Extends ist es benutzbar, bringt aber nichts.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi,

ich benutze ext4dev mit extents und delalloc unter den Kamikaze-sources-2..24-rc2-kamikaze1 und muss sagen es läuft stabil, bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt, allerdings würde ich bei einem 2.6.23er Kernel ohne die Kamikaze Patches delalloc nicht verwenden (Hat bei mir zu Problememn geführt).

Und bald ist auch mballoc soweit stabil, unter den 2.6.24-rc6-mm1 sourcen wird es sogar standardmäßig verwendet.

CoS24

----------

## Nightfire

Meine letzte Ext4dev partition lief so lange bis ich aufgrund einer defekten System hdd (andere platte) neu installieren musste. Danach konnte ich es zwar mounten aber die partition wurde als leer angezeit. Habe auch extents benutzt. So schnell werde ich ext4 nicht wieder testen. Erst mal abwarten was da so passiert.

----------

## ScytheMan

Die englische Wikipedia gibt eigentlich einen guten Überblick:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4

die meldung auf heise ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich hab sie gerade gefunden und denke sie ist doch recht interessant.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur Integration in 2.6.25 vorgeschlagen sind zahlreiche Änderungen am noch in Entwicklung befindlichen Ext4. Mit ihnen soll das On-Disk-Format des Dateisystems dann feststehen – das hofft zumindest Theodore Ts'o (tytso). Vom Einsatz auf Produktivsystemen rät der führende Ext4-Entwickler allerdings weiterhin ab. Abgeschlossen ist die Ext4-Entwicklung ohnehin noch nicht; mit delayed allocation and online defrag stehen noch weitere Features auf der Ext4-ToDo-Liste. Einige Distributionen wollen nichtsdestotrotz das Dateisystem bald in ihrem Kernel aktivieren; über ein neue Mount-Option wollen die Ext4-Entwicklern den Anwendern daher in Zukunft deutlich machen, dass das Dateisystem noch nicht für den Produktiveinsatz gedacht ist.
> 
> 

 

http://www.heise.de/security/Kernel-Log-2-6-25-Entwicklung-laeuft-an-ext4-schreitet-voran--/news/meldung/102538

Wie ist das "On-Disk-Format" zu verstehen?

Ist das quasi ne weitestgehende Standardisierung und Stabilisierung von der Basis des FS?

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## firefly

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Die englische Wikipedia gibt eigentlich einen guten Überblick:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
> 
> die meldung auf heise ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich hab sie gerade gefunden und denke sie ist doch recht interessant.
> ...

 

Soweit ich das verstehe definiert das On-Disk-Format die struktur wie die Daten auf der Festplatte abgelegt werden. Und wenn sich dieses ändert, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, das man mit einer neueren version des Dateisystems eine partition welches mit der alten Version erstellt wurde nicht mehr lesen kann.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich würde mit ext4 warten, bis die Utils draußen sind. Und dann auch nicht auf eine Systempartition, bevor es nicht die passenden Boot- und Servicecds dafür gibt.
> 
> Aber das wichtigste Ergebnis der ganzen Testerei war für mich, daß bei der Plattenperformance das Filesystem irgendwo an 5. Stelle steht und andere Dinge wesentlich mehr Gewicht haben. Da sollte man immer dran denken. Mit einem fsck.ext3 -fD wurde eine Partition um 50% schneller.  Und die Lage der Daten auf der Platte macht auch einen größeren Unterschied aus als jedes Filesystem. Und Benchmarks auf frisch angelegten Partitionen sind auch praxisfremd, weil jedes FS fragmentiert. Na und so weiter und so fort. Also wenn da 7% mehr bei rauskommen, dann ist das doch ok. Aber wenn für einen diese 7% nötig sind, dann soll er sich erst mal andere Gedanken machen.

 

Zum Glueck werden SSDs in den naechsten zwei Jahren viele dieser Probleme bei Laptops und einigen Desktops beseitigen, vor allem Fragmentierung wird dann keinen mehr interessieren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Angeblich ist ja bei ext3 Fragmentierung kein Problem. Ist das vielleicht doch mehr ein Wunschdenken von Hardcorelinuxusern?

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Angeblich ist ja bei ext3 Fragmentierung kein Problem. Ist das vielleicht doch mehr ein Wunschdenken von Hardcorelinuxusern?

 

Lustig, daß du das gerade schreibst, wo ich heute Morgen das hier auf heise.de gelesen habe: Das Dateisystem Ext3 tunen

Dort wird unter anderem auch aufgeführt, daß Fragmentierung eben doch zum Problem werden kann mit ext2/ext3.

----------

## firefly

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Angeblich ist ja bei ext3 Fragmentierung kein Problem. Ist das vielleicht doch mehr ein Wunschdenken von Hardcorelinuxusern? 
> 
> Lustig, daß du das gerade schreibst, wo ich heute Morgen das hier auf heise.de gelesen habe: Das Dateisystem Ext3 tunen
> 
> Dort wird unter anderem auch aufgeführt, daß Fragmentierung eben doch zum Problem werden kann mit ext2/ext3.

 

jedes Dateisystem fragmentiert irgendwann. Ganz besonders, wenn die Festplatte schon ziemlich voll ist.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*    *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Angeblich ist ja bei ext3 Fragmentierung kein Problem. Ist das vielleicht doch mehr ein Wunschdenken von Hardcorelinuxusern? 
> 
> Lustig, daß du das gerade schreibst, wo ich heute Morgen das hier auf heise.de gelesen habe: Das Dateisystem Ext3 tunen
> 
> Dort wird unter anderem auch aufgeführt, daß Fragmentierung eben doch zum Problem werden kann mit ext2/ext3. 
> ...

 

dieses defragmentiert aber auch wieder nach einiger zeit selbstständig bei ext2/3 und reiser. bei XFS, JFS oder ähnlichem nehme das auch mal an.

ein hin und her kopieren auf eine freie platte tut in dem fall auch wunder. 

zu dem punkt würde ich gerne mal eure meinung hören wann ihr eine partition zu voll findet wegen fragmentierungsgründen. ich versuch meistens ab 90% die daten irgendwoanders abzulagern und bei 95% lege ich veto gegen jegliche ablagerung auf der partition ein. darüberhinaus bemerkt man die fragmentierung auf jedenfall spürbar deutlich (durch eigener erfahrung beim dümmlichen kopieren ohne nachzudenken ist es passiert    :Very Happy:  )

----------

## SkaaliaN

*ausgrab*

Hier mal ein interessanter Testbericht:

http://www.pro-linux.de/berichte/ext4/ext4.html

----------

## schachti

Wirklich professionell ist der Vergleich aber nicht - als Anhaltspunkt für die Performance der verschiedenen Dateisysteme ganz nett, aber wirklich sauber gearbeitet haben sie nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cache-Effekte wurden durch eine Dateigröße vom Doppelten des Hauptspeichers ausgeschlossen. 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Beim Mounten waren beide Dateisysteme merkwürdigerweise schneller als im ersten Test. Möglicherweise waren die meisten Metadaten bereits im Cache, so dass der Messwert nicht allzuviel Aussagekraft hat.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Metadaten des Dateisystems dürften nämlich jeweils bereits im Cache von Linux gewesen sein. Bei einem Neustart könnte die Dateisystemprüfung deutlich länger dauern. 
> 
> 

 

Wieso löschen sie nicht einfach den Cache vorher? Ein sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches stellt doch nun wirklich keinen großen Aufwand dar? Oder messen die Zeit für die Dateisystemprüfung nach einem Reboot?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dieser Test konnte aus Zeitgründen nur einmal durchgeführt werden, daher sollten die Werte nicht zu genau genommen werden.
> 
> 

 

Ah ja.

----------

## tgurr

Phoronix hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch getestet: Real World Benchmarks Of The EXT4 File-System.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

hab ext4 auch eben auf einer Partition eingerichtet (Kernel 2.6.28-gr1), gab nur etwas ärger mit einer Kernel Config-Option, die ich manuell in .config setzen musste.

Kann man dem ext4 schon Daten anvertrauen, wo es jetzt nicht merh als dev markiert ist? 

Grüße

Mattes

----------

